# State sponsored terror



## notimp (Nov 28, 2020)

Here is your 'middle east peace deal' under Trump:

Israel killer commando walzed into Iran. Stopped a car. Blew it up. Then had agents go in for a spot check peppering the remains with automatic rifle fire.

In Iran. On the streets. In open daylight.

Irans statement is "US does want to provoke us to go to war - for the 10th time". Just so they can remain defensive, and still save face.

Israel refuses to comment.

US refuses to comment.

https://www.dw.com/en/iran-top-nuclear-scientist-assassinated-says-state-media/a-55751883

Ah - pax americana.

This stuff happens, when you dont hold your government accountable for killing iranian generals with drones, in the day, on the open street, while visiting another country, and no american is even remotely interested.

Do it with more bravado. At day. In the streets of another country. stoping a vehicle. Killing a man and his bodyguards. Then have a memory laps, as soon as someone asks you questions about it. TERRORIZE another state, why dont you?

edit: I added a few more emotional paragraphs, after receiving the like.


----------



## elk1007 (Nov 28, 2020)

The Iranian Military commented that the scientist "achieved the high status of martyrdom after years of effort and struggle".

Sounds like Iran wants a reason to fight.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 28, 2020)

Sorry, but I 'm not convinced. Your sources say at best that there are _indications_ of Israeli influence. Nothing of Israeli government, let alone anything about the USA.

I obviously feel sorry for the relatives and get the anger (getting shot in the streets in men daylight?), but you're drawing conclusions way to fast there.


----------



## notimp (Nov 28, 2020)

elk1007 said:


> The Iranian Military commented that the scientist "achieved the high status of martyrdom after years of effort and struggle".
> 
> Sounds like Iran wants a reason to fight.


No, thats their internal appeasement for the common folks.

They spun up a religious society, with quasi 'prophets to the gods' religious leaders, and now have to explain to the common folks, why they dont attack the infidel, with god on their side.

Its not like you could map their PR to the one you are getting ("we spread peace and democracy all over the world"), they get a different one.

You use 'communism' for no reason, they praise 'martyrdom' for no reason. Same difference, different language.

Diplomatic language (on this case) is different and doesnt use those 'themes'.

But then, you dont get the diplomatic sectors loaddown reading the Trump Twitter account either. You get - repeat with me - Public Relations material (PR).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 28, 2020)

Simple: there is no peace. The wars are here to stay as long as human exists. Hate is the reason. Most human are DUMB! They don't know what peace and love are. Sad.


----------



## notimp (Nov 28, 2020)

Here is your lesson for today:



> The last question I want to put forward relates to the reasons for launching a global war on terror. Why is the war continued after Afghanistan? Of course, combating a threat and trying to gain domestic support are reasons for the war. But we should also consider America’s need for finding an enemy. America has some particular need for finding an enemy.





> After the collapse of the Soviet Union this need for an enemy was illustrated by the debate whether pan-Islamic fundamentalism or aggressive Chinese nationalism would now rival Western democratic liberal capitalism. We need to ask why America needs an enemy and what Europe’s role should be in that context. Dr. Reynolds’ suggestion that Europe should act as a “yes, but” force, i.e., as a restraining or guiding force for America seems to me very useful in this respect.



src: https://www.koerber-stiftung.de/fil...fer-gespraechskreis/pdf/import/bnd_124_en.pdf

You look up who the Koerber Stiftung (Körber Foundation) is yourselves.


----------

